# cinderblock pit cooking



## cowgirl

This is taken from my little blog....http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/

I'm not sure if this has been posted in the past, please feel free to delete it if it has.

The cinderblock pit method to cook large amounts of meat/food has been around for years. It's an easy way to cook for a crowd.

This method works well for anything from pigs to turkeys, briskets, venison hind quarters, pots of beans, corn in the husk and baked bread. Just about anything you want to throw on there. It's like a large oven.

You need to find a spot with no grass to set up your blocks. I have 30 blocks.....You can make it any size you like.
Set up your first two rows of blocks.




I line the bottom with foil to channel any drippings away from the hot coals. The drip pans can be filled with water/beer/applejuice what ever you like.
I like to use beer and dry rub.




Add about 2 1/2 lbs of coals to each end of the cooker...right on top of the foil. Light the coals and add a grate.









I like to marinade the pig overnight, but you do not have to. You can season it any way you like.


----------



## cowgirl

I start the pig on it's back....add another row of blocks and cover with tin.










Hot coals are added at each end about every hour.
You do not need to add very many coals, the idea is to cook it low and slow. 10 to 15 coals on each end are plenty.


----------



## cowgirl

The pig is turned only once.. I like to add wood chips for smoke. Sometimes mesquite, hickory, apple....what ever sounds good at the time.
A 125lb pig takes about 8 to 9 hours and about 35lbs of charcoal. (you can use your own hot wood coals)
You need to use a thermometer to check the temperature. Cooking time varies depending on the outside weather.

Here is the finished pig...


----------



## bigarm's smokin

*Hey cowgirl, dang that pig-hawg looks good! If I may ask a dumb question, why do it on a pit like that? Why not just do it on your BBQ? Or is it a matter of, it just don't fit? *
*  Anyway, sure looks good. I need to get the courage to try that some time. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*
*  I meant to say earlier, nice lookin hay burners ya got. Don't ya just love little colts.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  And then they grow up. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  Terry*


----------



## cowgirl

Thanks BigArm's. My horizontal will only hold one up to 75lbs...anything bigger gets cooked on this pit. The really big hogs 225lbers get buried in an underground pit overnight.

I know what you mean....the cute little ones grow up into BIG hay burners. lol


----------



## goat

Sounds good to me Cowgirl.  I might suggest that you add the wood chunks at the first of the smoke instead of the last.  I think you will get more flavor.


----------



## cowgirl

I'll try that goat...thanks!


----------



## low&slow

That is a beautiful site Cowgirl.


----------



## kew_el_steve

Great job...nice pix!!! It's nice to see someone who has a clue about what to do with a big que. I've been to a lot of parties where the quer has no clue...what a waste.


----------



## cowgirl

Thank you low&slow and kew_el_steve. I've had the pit for 5 years....it's an eye sore, but it sure turns out good food.


----------



## cowgirl

Here's a link to my tiny blog (started earlier this year......when I was suffering from cabin fever)
It has info on cooking whole hogs underground. Not the Hawaiian way.....the Okie way.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/index.html


----------



## deejaydebi

Nice job Cowgirl! I suppose if you wanted to you could pretty it up but then it might not work as well. Best to leave alone I think - It works don't fix it!


----------



## cowgirl

Thanks Debi.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I hadn't thought about sprucing it up, wonder if stucco would work.


----------



## camp_cookie

That looks great.


----------



## cowgirl

Thank you SmokeyBear. It seems to put out a lot of good food with little effort.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Works great for feeding a crowd.


----------



## walking dude

how bout starting a thread cowgirl, on burying a pig..........would really like to know how to do that..............

TIA


d8de


----------



## cowgirl

Just for you Walking Dude. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I didn't know if anyone would be interested in using the underground method. I went ahead and posted it in the large gathering section.

It's another great way to feed a large crowd. The getting ready the night before is a party in itself! lol


----------



## lisacsco

Do you have any pics of your underground pit?  I would like to see that in action.  Great job with the cinder block pit.  I would try the chips for flavor towards the front of the smokin time also  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Great job!


----------



## cowgirl

Here is a link to the underground post. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...?threadid=9495

It also feeds a large crowd and the best part is, you get to sleep while it's cooking.


----------



## hhookk

Wow that looks great. I went to a pig roast years ago and I remember pulling hunks of meat off the carcass that were the most tender I ever had. Just delicious.


----------



## cowgirl

Thank you hhookk.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





That's the way I do it.....just let folks get a "hunk" of meat.
It falls off the bone.


----------



## bbq bubba

Nice thread, great pit, like your style!!


----------



## cowgirl

Thank you bbq bubba....not very fancy, but it works.


----------



## chadpole

Like I said on the underground thread......great job!! You go girl! I love the old fashioned way of cooking hog.


----------



## cowgirl

Thank you chadpole.....sometimes simple ways of doing things are not so bad.


----------



## monty

Hey, Cowgirl!

I am going to sticky this thread also! Great info and thank you again for sharing your talent with us!

I am going to do a barn raising late next summer and will use one or the other method to feed the crew!

Cheers!


----------



## cowgirl

Wow! Thank you again Monty! Hope you give both methods a try.


----------



## monty

Looking forward to it now that you have removed some of the mystery. Don't be surprised if a lot of folks ping you for info!

You have really added a lot to the forum and we all appreciate your efforts here!

Good Q is Low'n Slow and your above and below ground methods are both Low'n Slow. Now I am looking forward to seeing folks modify the process to add and tweak flavor! A whole new dimension to smoking.

Thank You
and
Cheers!


----------



## cowgirl

Thank you so much for the kind words Monty, I appreciate it.
I feel lucky to have found such a nice forum. Lots of like minded folks here. I feel at home.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I don't mind sharing what info I can or what methods I have used in the past.....just let me know if I get too windy. I'll sit on my hands and read for awhile.


----------



## monty

Don't you do nuthin' dif'rent

Cheers!


----------



## cowgirl

Thanks Monty.


----------



## deejaydebi

Cowgirl you are doing a fine job and we appreciate all your posts and experiance. You go girl!


----------



## cowgirl

Thank you so much Debi!! I appreciate your kind words.


----------



## billybones

Great job Cowgirl! If I had a backyard, I'd love to build something funky and cheap like this for smoking. No need to spend thousands on custom smokers when a good cinderblock/steel/wood structure can do just as good a job if not better!


----------



## navionjim

Well shoot Cowgirl I somehow missed this whole thread, and the underground one too! Great job and I'm awarding all the points this site will let me for this one. Thanks a million, now if I only had enough land, friends and pigs to try that myself. 
Jimbo


----------



## cowgirl

Thank you BillyBones and Jimbo!
It sure works great...

I do not have my blocks set with mortar, I didn't plan on leaving it in the same spot for so long. Some folks like to make their block pits more permanent, I plan on building a patio in that area, so I will be moving it.

Both the cinder block pit and the underground method are easy, cheap ways to cook whole pigs (or other meats) and they do come out moist and tender.


----------



## cowgirl

Sometimes I cooks smaller pigs on the pit, uncovered.....just basting every once in awhile......
I like doing these "skin on". The crispy skin is really, really good.


----------



## blacklab

Cowgirl A friend I are going to try your cinderblock next sat I hope. It's his 40th and he's looking into the price of a pig. There will be tons of pics I promise. Anything we should watch out for or watch for?


----------



## cowgirl

Blacklab, the thing folks try to do that throws them off, is trying to add too much heat at a time.
You can use either charcoal or hot coals....which ever you like, but make sure you do not add too many at one time.
People think the pig is not cooking fast enough or it will not be ready in time....You really need to go low and slow and make sure you put the heat under the hams and shoulders.

If you get the hot coals off to one side....more of them under one ham than the other, one side will be cooked sooner....it's a good idea to place the heat as close to the middle of each end as possible.

Hope you have good luck with it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





edited to add.......I've never had one take more than 9 to 10 hrs....most take around 8.


----------



## cowgirl

I thought of something else...
I use foil on the bottom of the pit, I just lay it down and try to channel any drippings away from the heat source. You can build a small foil dam in front of your hot coals if you need to....to make sure the grease doesn't cause a flair up.


----------



## blacklab

Ty 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .


----------



## cowgirl

You're sure welcome Blacklab....and good luck.


----------



## blacklab

Well my buddy called said that he needed to give the butcher at least a weeks notice. So it won't be happening next week, but it's on in the near future.


----------



## cowgirl

Keep me posted and take lots of pictures.


----------



## nascar2163

hers a pic of my smoker - cooker its propane fired


----------



## uncle awesome

I want to build one of these for a whole hog this fall.  Thanks alot for the directions (on the site).  I have never done whole hog, but I have eaten it before and am really excited to do it.


----------

